# Interest on savings; Payment codes?



## tomfox3 (2 Mar 2012)

I get paid quarterly interest on my Ulsterbank Bonus savers account.
I noticed that in January the total interest payment came in 3 separate payments on the same day. They had different codes beside the transactions:

JAN NET 
REW RESA
REW RESQ

All were of TYPE INT. Which is clear enough. For declaring Interest payments received do I need to just quote the total amount paid or is this breakdown into 3 codes significant. For the APR, JUL and OCT payments, they were broken into only two codes. NET and REW RESQ.
Either way, it was credited to my account so I assume they are all Interest received.


----------



## Lightning (3 Mar 2012)

You need to take the sum of the 3 amounts.

The codes look like Ulster system codes.


----------

